# Lacquer Stuffed rear Spoiler VRS



## balders (Jan 7, 2014)

Hi
Looking for advice/help ... would this be a re-paint or re-lacquer, DIY or Pro
Many Thanks
Paul

[URL=http://s48.photobucket.com/user/balders64/media/DSC_0288_zpsrgt4bt0k.jpg.html]

[URL=http://s48.photobucket.com/user/balders64/media/DSC_0287_zpshpueov8s.jpg.html]


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

If you didn't wet sanded it then respray by the look of that.


----------



## balders (Jan 7, 2014)

its the original paint from factory, not been touched apart from being waxed clean etc


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

I believe this is a known issue at Skoda UK. I'd give them a ring about it as others have had there's done even out of warranty 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7


----------



## DanGarner (May 15, 2016)

The 2 white dots in the lifted lacquer; are they chips to the paint? 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## balders (Jan 7, 2014)

DanGarner said:


> The 2 white dots in the lifted lacquer; are they chips to the paint?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


Yes Dan that's what it seems like, broke through the lacquer. Its rained here today and seems to be spreading. Me thinks I need to find a local paint sprayer, I'd have ago myself but it would be with rattle cans !!


----------



## Brigham1806 (Apr 1, 2011)

J306TD said:


> I believe this is a known issue at Skoda UK. I'd give them a ring about it as others have had there's done even out of warranty
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7


Yes especially in this colour, both a friend of mine and his dad have had thiers painted recently for same issue. (62) plate cars


----------



## DanGarner (May 15, 2016)

Yeah, it will get worse until it's repainted. Have a local bodyshop look at it, should be a simple fix for them. Ask to look at some finished paintwork if you want to see their finish 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------

